# Motor and ESC Help!



## Racer17z (Oct 16, 2012)

Im not sure if this is the right spot for this or not but I have a traxxas son UVA digger truck, I recently purchased the hobby wing 60amp esc and the Tacon 3650 3200kv motor. After a little programming it ran for a short period of time in the living room and quit running. I bought a programming card thinking i had programmed something incorrectly. The esc beeps quickly when I pull the throttle and the truck will shake for a few seconds. I am using the traxxas 7cell nimh battery. Please help!


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

A hole lot may make it do that, having the esc set to lipo and not nimh is one. sensor wire needed or not, if sensor wire is used is it good or bad. if no sensor wire does the esc need one, are the abc wires on the right abc spots is there a jump piece of solder connecting 2 of the 3 wires. cold joints list goes on

Just a lot of things to check and make sure its right


----------



## Racer17z (Oct 16, 2012)

There is no sensor wire for this motor, it could be the battery setting making it act up or the motor to esc connections. I will go through the items listed and see if i can fix it or at least narrow it down. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Race 71 has some good suggestions. Also check and see if the ESC is rated for 7 cell NIMH, that is 8.4 volts; maybe it can't handle the load.


----------

